# My white&black TT - 19" wheels, lowered, v6 front.



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

After having owned my brand new CANON POWERSHOT S3 IS for a total of 3 hours, I set out to take some pictures of the TT. Here are the ones that came out alright:



























































































I'm VERY happy with how the car looks now!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Different - looking good!!! 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

great pics there Mark,car is looking sweet, cant belive that is not a spray job.

Loving the wheels! 8)

what about joining the black roof to the rear glass, with that white strip in the middle it stops it flowing front to back.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats looking very nice mate. The black is actually working for me now seeing the whole car, it flows with the rear window being dark too.

The vinyl is actually looking very shiny too, how are you finding it so far? Are you needing to wax it at all, or just keep it clean?

Nick


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

That is really dramatic 8) The vinyl is remarkably well done! I agree with TTej on the line at the back between the rear screen and the roof - could look better black. Other than that bit, it looks fabulous


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Is that really Vinyl? 

Its amazing!

could we have a bonnet up picture? whats under the bonnet area?


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Thank you everyone so far 

I like the car how it is right now, but I'll do some work in photoshop to see how the car will look with the black on the roof going all the way down to the rear window for sure.

The wheels are team dynamics "drifz". Atleast that's what the shop here in norway calls them.

Havn't waxed it or anything, just cleaned it. No problems so far. But the TT is a garage queen, that only gets taken out on sunny days - so I predict no problems keeping it nice and clean  Some other people have also mentioned waxing it - but I didn't know you could do that to the vinyl. I'll have to call the shop who did the vinyl job, and ask.

And, yes, it's vinyl  The car is silver underneath it all. The engine bay is a "work in progress" to clean it up and make it nice and shiny, so no bonnet up pictures just yet ;-)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Iâ€™m not sure. The front looks like an old cavalier / vectra to me. However as long as you like it thats all that matters and I have to admit it does look different to the other TTâ€™s Iâ€™ve seen around.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I love that bit of black vinyl on the front bumper just under the main grill nice littel touch, in fact I love it so much i'm going to do it to the V6 ASAP but I think i'll go for a satin finish so it matched the lip of the rear spoiler. Nice one I love it


----------



## Ugemi (Jan 2, 2006)

ThatÂ´s just beautifull.. 
Not a one bad thing to say 
ItÂ´s a bugger to keep clean I bet, but otherwies


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I really like it..didn't think I would, but it's looking good. Following on from TTej's comment about making the white strip above the rear window black - what about continuing all the way down the back so you have one continuous black strip from bumper to bumper? Just a thought - would be good to see a photoshop to see what it might look like 

Also - you need to get some smoked corners and get rid of the orange in the front lights :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks fantastic not to sure about the black on the bonnet but I like the black roof and small touch on the front valance


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

The black&white theme is a bit more extreme than most like to try on their car. When planning it, I figured it would either make or break the car. And I'm using this forum as a benchmark, as you all have a history of saying exactly what you mean - which is a good thing.

I always modify my cars for the purpose of having something *I* like. I never take my car to shows, have them in magazines, or show off in any other way. It's not what I'm about. I just want a nice car to drive on sunny afternoons, to enjoy the drive and the weater.

BUT...I have to admit, it makes it all even more satisfying when I get such a (so far) positive response (on other forums aswell), Makes the money spent seem less significant, than if I was to be the only one who were to like how it looks


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Theres something about your front grille that i dont like.. I think the oem one, because it has those vertical lines, could help the transition between your black bonnet and the nice touch to your front valance...
Now there is a gap between those two.. 
:?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Fabulous - It looks great - and those wheels really set it off - brilliant. 8)


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

Loving the 3rd shot with the flash on the wheel and window, fair play, proper unique.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks fantastic not to sure about the black on the bonnet but I like the black roof and small touch on the front valance


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW that looks mint mate 8) 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Liked these wheels for a long time now look very 8) mate.

DAZ.


----------



## BentleyJava (Apr 20, 2005)

Did you edit or colour-correct the photos at all? They look great. As does the TT. Nicely done!

-Adam


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice pictures, and nice TT too


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

BentleyJava said:


> Did you edit or colour-correct the photos at all? They look great. As does the TT. Nicely done!
> 
> -Adam


Slight adjustments to the high/mid/low tones, contrast, and saturation only.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's quite nice without being over the top  . I like it 8)


----------



## goonie (Apr 13, 2006)

L   KS
C   L


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice wheels, love the front. Only bit I'm not sure about is the bonnet! Certainly unique....


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks bloody amazing! 8)

Still can't believe it's vinyl wrapped


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Great stuff!

Theres a couple of the pics that make the car look toy like but in a good way.


----------



## Dumb_Tony (May 9, 2002)

Looks Ok! But.............. not for me!
Hope you've got one of those Starsky cardigans to drive around in!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks good sir!

Paint the calipers *Blue*.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Amazing, a true to life living breathing touchable photoshop car ! 

How did you get the vinyl to wrap round all those contours and vents round tthe front bumper without bubbles and creases?

Amazing.

8)


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

TTotal said:


> How did you get the vinyl to wrap round all those contours and vents round tthe front bumper without bubbles and creases?


A shop who does these kind of things did it. If I'd tried it, it would have looked horrible


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There was a company we used a good few years back now that were the first to do a new shape Beetle in the UK.

We covered it in Lucky Strike branding for a promotion and they were excellent guys.

It was even harder for them because they had to work out how the logos would distrot once wrapped and then amend them on the artwork so they were already distorted and would go into shape once applied to the car.

Pleased I wasn't involved with putting it on.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

......


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Took a couple of more night time shots t'nite...


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow! Very good. The second one is an excellent shot, in particular, I think 8)


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> Wow! Very good. The second one is an excellent shot, in particular, I think 8)


Thank you. I like the 2nd one quite a lot myself. Too bad the original photo is pretty bad, so I've had to process it a lot to make it some what useable...

Another "version" of it:


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

really really loving your car...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

hey mark

any chance you can come down and take some photos for me?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

God that looks fantastic 8)


----------



## Need4Speed (Jul 31, 2005)

Mate your car is breathtaking, but please tell me it was not you who did those doughnuts in the pictures.......lol


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

TTej: Sure. If you bring your car over to norway, I'll snap a few shots for free 

Need4Speed: My TT is a FWD, so no chance of that  And even if I had a quattro, I'd never abuse my baby like that ;-)

Everyone else with something nice to say: thank you!!


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Took a picture of the TT and my dad's A4 today. After a bit of photoshop, I think it came out looking a bit cool...










And I also added another shot....


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

markryder said:


> Took a picture of the TT and my dad's A4 today. After a bit of photoshop, I think it came out looking a bit cool...


Very slick 8)


----------



## MattJ (Jun 6, 2006)

I really like that, its certainly different but nicely done


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

It's been a hot & sunny weekend in norway, and I've been enjoying every second of it. Drove around last night with a friend in his convertible, looking at the nightlife. And visited a few spots known for dogging 

Spent a bit over 6 hours today, driving around, enjoying the TT, and taking around 230 photos  Here's a few...


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

A quick comparison between my old car (celica) vs my current baby...



















Progress, or a turn for the worse?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Love the wheels on the black car 8)


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Love the wheels on the black car 8)


They're SMC type "o" wheels (www.smcwheels.de), and they look quite good on the TT aswell. B&B has a very simmilar wheel:

http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de/bb200 ... eite_g.jpg

http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de/bb200 ... rohr_g.jpg

http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de/bb200 ... ont1_g.jpg

http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de/bb200 ... ite1_g.jpg

Keep in mind: they're NOT fun to keep clean!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Great photos - how often do you clean it???!!!

Celica looks 8) too BTW but obviously the TT is a step up


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Markryder :- After having a good study of your piccies I think you need to paint your aliens black also  :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Have you modified the interior at all?


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Great photos - how often do you clean it???!!!
> 
> Celica looks 8) too BTW but obviously the TT is a step up


Thank you. How often? A lot!


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Have you modified the interior at all?


There's really only one bit I'd like to add to the interior:

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/interior.asp ... uct=701516

My interior is all black (black upper&lower dash + black leather) and I like how it looks. Don't really feel the need for anything else.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

See if I had our car I would have to have an incy wincy bit of white leather inside it  .


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Markryder :- After having a good study of your piccies I think you need to paint your aliens black also  :wink:


I wasn't sure if I should say it, but then I saw you're an essex girl: only if you paint your "aliens" first 

But on a more serious note: the only thing I'd like to change on the interior, is to lower the car a bit more (15-20mm). And I wouldn't hate getting a twin exhaust and the riso dtm valance. But there are several other things that needs doing before that (new plastic covers in the engine bay, new bose concert head unit, amongst other things).

And a part of me feels like I've spent enough money on the car this year, and that I should rather spend a few notes going out, having a few pints, and testing out the local talent 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well i have red leather and red lighting so why not black bulbs to go with ure black leather, would look 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Have you concidered TTej's petrol flap mod?

Would suit yours I reckon


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Have you concidered TTej's petrol flap mod?
> 
> Would suit yours I reckon


I think the petrol flap on the TT is one of its unique design features, and I really don't want to change it. I'd like to replace it with a brand new one, as some of the previous owners has been a bit careless and scraped it with a fuel nozzle (I recon), but that's about it.

I've had a few nights debating with myself weather or not I should get the riso telson rear wing extension/add-on. But so far, I've decided against it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

markryder said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Markryder :- After having a good study of your piccies I think you need to paint your aliens black also  :wink:
> ...


Well you know what?  I am thinking of doing my spoiler white with a little St Georges cross on it


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Dotti said:


> markryder said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


You're mad.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

> I've had a few nights debating with myself weather or not I should get the riso telson rear wing extension/add-on. But so far, I've decided against it.


I agree with you on this one, Ive done the V6 front bumper and V6 valence - if I did the telson as well, well it would just look like a V6.

Nice work mate and nice pics - keep them coming


----------



## iluxa (Feb 18, 2005)

Very nice mate.I really like the rims.What are they?and what offset + any spacers?

I ask because I have 8x18 rims with 10mm spacers and they just clear the upgraded Porsche brakes at the front, but because I very stupidly caught the side of the pavement at aroung 50m/h my front right rims is oficially DEAD  , and now I am about to buy 8,5x19 rims with the same +35 offset,but will I be OK with the same 10mm spacers or will I need'em at all?


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

iluxa said:


> Very nice mate.I really like the rims.What are they?and what offset + any spacers?
> 
> I ask because I have 8x18 rims with 10mm spacers and they just clear the upgraded Porsche brakes at the front, but because I very stupidly caught the side of the pavement at aroung 50m/h my front right rims is oficially DEAD  , and now I am about to buy 8,5x19 rims with the same +35 offset,but will I be OK with the same 10mm spacers or will I need'em at all?


The wheels are team dynamics "drifz" wheels. 8,5x19 with a 35 offset. 10mm spacers up front, 15mm rear.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Still editing the 200 or so pictures, looking for those few good shots...


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

One of the last from the "200 photos" day 










Spent last night avoiding beeing sober, so I woke up with a strong urge to eat some junk today. Headed off to the nearest mc donalds and had a big mac and a strawberry shake. Felt x10 better, and on my way home popped by a local audi dealership...










Don't think I'll spend any more money on the TT this summer. After seeing all the top totty out last night, I'm feeling like keeping the car in the garage and spending some hard earned cash on myself for a while instead. Its been far too long since I woke up with some girl I had to call "you" untill I got her home, because I didn't know her name ;-)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

So you mean you spend money on girls?  :lol:


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

ctgilles said:


> So you mean you spend money on girls?  :lol:


No, all on myself. Alcohol, admission at various clubs, cigarettes, taxi's, the odd hotel room...These things cost


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Just another in a series of many


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like you have a nice big great thick scratch down the side of the door where that plant is in the way of the photo  :wink: .

Once again Fabby piccies  :wink:


----------



## Dan888 (Jun 4, 2006)

Black the wing mirrors


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I said black the aliens too


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

is it me or does the TT look white and black instead of silver and black in the pics :? :? :?

D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It is white isn't it?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

M9fdb said:


> is it me or does the TT look white and black instead of silver and black in the pics :? :? :?
> 
> D


You'll find the clue in the thread title :roll:


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Looks like you have a nice big great thick scratch down the side of the door where that plant is in the way of the photo  :wink: .


Yet, you managed to see it was the plant 



Dotti said:


> Once again Fabby piccies  :wink:


Thank you. I've spent quite some time in photoshop with a few of these shots, so nice to hear it's appriciated.

What I want now is some pictures of the TT along with some other cars. And I'd love to find a nice girl who could model along with the car. Not some professional glamour-slut with 7 layers of spray-on make-up, but a nice natural girl. And no nude/bathing suit stuff. Just a girl to add some tastefull discrete elegance to the shots. I'm totally in love with this nice petite thing at work. But I guess it'd be inappropriate for me to ask her to model for me, as I'm her boss - and her boyfriend works there aswell 

Oh well...Still some months of summer left, before I lock the car up for winter storage.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

M9fdb said:


> is it me or does the TT look white and black instead of silver and black in the pics :? :? :?
> 
> D


Probably because it is white and black :wink:


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

I need to stop spending my free time washing, and then taking pictures of the car. Rumours has it, there is actually more to life than that..


----------



## Dan888 (Jun 4, 2006)

I want a white one!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dan888 said:


> I want a white one!


Give Wak a pm see if he is selling but dont hold your breath :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan888 (Jun 4, 2006)

Is road tax cheaper for black & white?


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Dan888 said:


> I want a white one!


I know the feeling...So I made my silver one white (....and black)


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

art-y.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Frame it! Stick it above your bed! Something for you to **** over!  :twisted: :wink: :-*


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Frame it! Stick it above your bed! Something for you to **** over!  :twisted: :wink: :-*


You dirty, dirty girl!!! ...I like you!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:   :wink: .. only if I can watch!   :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

p.s. your piccies are wicked   8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dotti said:


> p.s. your piccies are wicked   8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:  .. a room with a live webcam :lol:


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Great pics, love the infra red effect one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> :lol:  .. a room with a live webcam :lol:


whats the URL? :wink:


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:  .. a room with a live webcam :lol:
> ...


www.hotti-and-markryder.ru/playing_with ... byoil.html

Membership is 20 euros.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

:lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Goddamit that link doesn't work! :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :wink: Just aswell you would be in for a shock and a half  :wink: :-*


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Dotti said:


> :lol: :wink: Just aswell you would be in for a shock and a half  :wink: :-*


Good shock or bad shock? :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How do you unsubscripe to a thread? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> How do you unsubscripe to a thread? [smiley=bomb.gif]


 [smiley=whip.gif] YOU CAN'T!!!! hahahahahaha :lol:

(blue link bottom left of this page)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Friday night...What better to do than snap some pictures of the car? After having changed the battery, and replaced the OEM diverter
valve for a dahlback racing one, I had to take it out to see how it performed. Noticed quickly that a lot of the hissing, sucking,
and blowing noises the OEM unit made are now greatly reduced. I guess the standard audi unit was pretty worn.
Next "project" is to clean the MAF, as I suspect it's pretty dirty.

Anyways...Any excuse to take some pictures  I have to sit down and edit them before I put them all up here. But I'm done with one
picture I took with D(h)otti (a.k.a. suggar-pie ) in mind. To the rest of you, I promise that any future pictures will NOT feature me again!!










The rest of the pictures, when I'm done editing them..


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

It's 24 degrees in the shade and almost no clouds out. Had to take a break with some ice cold drinks...and a bit of photoshop editing.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Norway looks cool 8) (as does your car)

What are the women like?


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Norway looks cool 8) (as does your car)
> 
> What are the women like?


High maintenance sluts for the most part. But as long as you keep to the kind of relationship that begins on a saturday night, and ends on
sunday morning - you're in the clear :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

markryder said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Norway looks cool 8) (as does your car)
> ...


A meaningful overnight relationship? Like it


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Your car looks stunning did you consider carrying the black theme all the way from the front to the back of the car which would make it a constant theme all the way thru


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is what you call a TT


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

robokn said:


> Your car looks stunning did you consider carrying the black theme all the way from the front to the back of the car which would make it a constant theme all the way thru


I spent most of winter using photoshop on different TT pictures, and I even used FORZA MOTORSPORT on the x-box to do different designs on the TT in the game, and watch replay's of it driving around to try and get an impression of how it was going to look  In the end, I decided on what I have now.

I saw some pictures on an american forum of a TT with the same black stripe on the hood carried further down the front, and it's really not to my taste. The only black part I'm concidering adding, is the riso telson wing. But I just can't decide.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Flippin ek! you got some serious 'orange peel' on that passenger door Tosh has it had a repair at some point? :?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Impressively glossy Toshiba - particularly the wing mirror shots - you appear to have taken those shots in Legoland :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

no its the resize on the images


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MikeyG said:


> Impressively glossy Toshiba - particularly the wing mirror shots - you appear to have taken those shots in Legoland :roll:


I watched the master dave working. Lego Land - no chance its Â£30 to get in! Its the price of been poor.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> This is what you call a TT


If anyone wants to see your car, they can pick up a brochure from audi. I'm pretty sure they don't check out my thread, about my car, to look at pictures of your stock audi. If you don't like what I've done to my TT, a simple "I don't like it" will suffice. Or even better: just leave the thread alone. Posting up pictures of your car, like you're trying to say that it's a better alternative, is simply rude.

I know not everyone likes my car, or is interrested in all the pictures I post of it. That's why I'm keeping it to one thread, so as not to bother people with it. When you check for new posts, you can simply skip this thread, and leave it be. After 11 pages, you should know what it's about now.

And I'm not saying stock TT's are bad. Not at all. I respect everyone's choice of how they want their car to look. That's why I'm not beeing an a--hole going around posting pictures of my car in other people's thread, taking about "THIS IS BETTER!" But, hey, we're all different..


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> no its the resize on the images


Strange the wing mirror looks perfect almost a mirror finish but that door looks well dodgy :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

same image better resize. :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> same image


Yeah right!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

re-phrase - shot.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

...


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Don't know why, just like this picture...










And a recent one...










And an old one...


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Maybe a bit too much vinyl, but I like it


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Should have faded out the car inside the showroom (shining through mine) a bit more, but...Working with photoshop can be tedious at times... So I ended up with this, a bit arts'y, image...










Did a couple of others aswell...


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I loved that bit of vinyl you put on your front spoiler so much that I did it to mine - and i'm well pleased


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Bryn said:


> I loved that bit of vinyl you put on your front spoiler so much that I did it to mine - and i'm well pleased


Glad to help 8) Looks nice.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

A very "easy" picture, but effective none the less.










The following picture took a lot of time to achieve the look of it. Think it's the picture I've worked the most on in photoshop.










Been playing with the idea of selling the TT. But at the same time I've also been thinking about giving it a complete make-over during the winter,
with a complete bodykit and most likely a compleatly different color (or rather 3 colors in fact...).

And I've already ordered the neuspeen p-flow induction kit, samco hoses, and new plastic covers for the engine compartment...
Which is a total waste of money if I sell it.

Choices, choices...


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Picture taken outside a local audi/volkswagen dealership. 2 different pictures, using different exposure settings, combined to create
the final image. The pictures were taken at 00:54 at night, when it was pitch black outside.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

2 more, taken at around the same time. One at the exact same location (different angle) and one close by. The picture infront of the
dealership consists of 4 pictures with various exposure settings, and the one infront of the bridge consists of 3 pictures.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i have to say your picture skills are great, love the effects, and looks amazing.

keep em coming


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

TTej said:


> i have to say your picture skills are great, love the effects, and looks amazing.
> 
> keep em coming


Completely agree v 8) pics v 8) TT


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Superb 8)


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

TTej said:


> i have to say your picture skills are great, love the effects, and looks amazing.
> 
> keep em coming


Thank you. photography has become a hobby of its own intertwined with my love for (my) car(s). But taking pictures of flowers, lakes,
and trees doesn't interrest me one bit - only cars. So my TT gets exposed for all she's worth (and then some...)

I'll have to give the car a brand new look during the winter, so next summer's pictures won't be too booring with the same looking
car (even tho I'm very happy with how she looks right now)


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

By request on another forum ('cause I've put the car up for sale) here's some pictures of how it looks where the vinyl ends.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

'Up for sale'? After all that hard work?


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> 'Up for sale'? After all that hard work?


Compared to my previous cars, the work put into the TT is mild in comparison. And I get boored having the same car for too long(=1 or 2 years).

Not the most economical thing in the world, spending a shedload of money on a car, just to sell it afterwards. But...It's a hobby


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

markryder said:


>


I can see 'something' in the background in RED [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Dotti said:


> I can see 'something' in the background in RED [smiley=sunny.gif]


You mean audi's attempt at making a hyundai coupe look-a-like? They did an awesome job at that :roll:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Yeah but DOTTI, yours girl looks so much better than the mk2 version.
Mark photos mate are truly outstanding and I got some saved for wallpaper, very nice job mate, well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

What camera are you using?


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Radion: thank you, tank you. It's praise like that which fuels the ego 

dj c225: Canon powershot s3 is (6mpixel).


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

radion said:


> Yeah but DOTTI, yours girl looks so much better than the mk2 version.


  8) Thank you for saying so


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Okay SLR style, I got a Nikon D70 works a treat, I also have a Nikon 5700 (similar to your Canon powershot s3), has your got an autofocus assist light?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

markryder said:


> You mean audi's attempt at making a hyundai coupe look-a-like? They did an awesome job at that :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Okay SLR style, I got a Nikon D70 works a treat, I also have a Nikon 5700 (similar to your Canon powershot s3), has your got an autofocus assist light?


"Slr style" it might be, but it's just a regular compact camera ;-) There are actually two assist lights. One for focus, and the other for...I forget...Something. I like taking pictures, but I have no patience for... anything basically, so studying the manual etc is not my strong point 

I concidered a DSLR camera, but was worried it would be too complicated and ruin the fun of photography all together. I'm happy with the S3, except for the purple fringing in pictures, and on a few occasions a picture has come out blurry even if it was taken using a tripod and with the stabilizing turned on :?:

Anyways... Overall I'm very happy, and it'll be a long time before I buy a new camera again. The only reason why I upgraded from my old canon ixus 40 was the s3's image stabilizing. Now that I got that (and good quality on the pictures) I feel my needs are met perfectly.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Well... The TT is sold, gone. Got sold even before the magazine with the sales add got released (which comes out this tuesday, so I'm looking forward to all the calls and having to tell everyone "sorry, it's sold").

It's been fun.


----------



## Dan888 (Jun 4, 2006)

markryder said:


> Well... The TT is sold, gone. Got sold even before the magazine with the sales add got released (which comes out this tuesday, so I'm looking forward to all the calls and having to tell everyone "sorry, it's sold").
> 
> It's been fun.


Just out of interest how much did the vinyl job cost?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dan888 said:


> markryder said:
> 
> 
> > Well... The TT is sold, gone. Got sold even before the magazine with the sales add got released (which comes out this tuesday, so I'm looking forward to all the calls and having to tell everyone "sorry, it's sold").
> ...


I think he said earlier on that it cost Â£1000


----------

